# Change Tab colour in Excel



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

The option to change tab colour does not seem to be available anymore(greyed out)
Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Just noticed this thread, so I don't know whether or not you found a solution.

It sounds like there may be some code running that could have disabled this option. Have you tried via the Format menu and also by right clicking on the tab? Are both options greyed out? Is this an existing spreadsheet? Hit Alt+F11 to go to the VBE and see if there is any code there.


----------

